# How can start or create the "backtrace"?



## lcy66 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi, everybody:
when I start aMule in the terminal, it will  display the following error informations:

```
2016-09-25 18:40:50: amuleAppCommon.cpp(333): Initialising aMule 2.3.1 compiled with wxGTK2 v2.8.12 (Debugging)
2016-09-25 18:40:50: amuleAppCommon.cpp(379): Checking if there is an instance already running...
2016-09-25 18:40:50: amuleAppCommon.cpp(410): No other instances are running.
aMule Version: aMule 2.3.1 compiled with wxGTK2 v2.8.12 (Debugging)

Terminated after throwing an instance of '13CEOFException'
what(): SafeIO::EOF: Attempt to read past end of file.
--== no BACKTRACE for your platform ==--

backtrace:

Abort (core dumped)
```
How can start or create the "backtrace"?
Thank you very much!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2016)

https://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/Backtrace.html


----------



## lcy66 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi, SirDice:
Thank you for reply me. I have read the "https://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/Backtrace.html" that you tell me. But in FreeBSD system, no "bt" command, so I do not start or create "backtrace" yet.
Thank you again!


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 27, 2016)

lcy66 said:


> Hi, SirDice:
> Thank you for reply me. I have read the "https://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/Backtrace.html" that you tell me. But in FreeBSD system, no "bt" command, so I do not start or create "backtrace" yet.
> Thank you again!


It's a command inside of `gdb`. Since aMule dumped core you can probably find amule.core in the directory you started it from. Run `gdb amule amule.core` first and try `bt` again.

Also see https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/debugging.html.


----------

